# Gentoo

## Kamui-Chan

Hola a todos quiero saber como es la instalacion de esta distro dificil, facil normal  :Question: 

----------

## TcB

Pos yo sin saber demasiado no tube ningun problema para instalarla, las instrucciones para la instalacion que hay en la web estan muy bien, lo que mas me costó es la parte de compilar un kernel desde 0, necesite como unas 5 o 6 compilaciones hasta que me quedo a mi gusto, tb es un poco lio la primera vez la parte de particionar el disco duro ya que acostumbrao ha hacerlo con entornos gráficos me encontré de golpe con el fdisk pero tampoco tube muchas dificultades. La difererencia mas notoria en las instalacion de gentoo es que no te vas ha encontrar un entorno gráfico como las otras distribuciones, eso si, es la más divertida de instalar, solo necesitas mucha paciencia para compilar y compilar...

----------

## Ferdy

A mi no solo no me pareció dificil, sino que me gusto mucho, dado que te das cuenta de lo que pasa en cada momento. Hasta que instalé gentoo había probado muchas distros (antes era debianero) y  Debian era la que más me gustaba porque me daba mucho control. Gentoo te va a dar TODO el control, asi que asegurate que cada paso que das, sabes para lo que sirve.

Salu2.Ferd

----------

## Kamui-Chan

Gracias por sus respuestats  muchachos muy gentiles. Ahora la estoy bajando haci que si encuentro algun problema pregunto en este foro que esta muy bueno   :Cool: 

----------

## Capsize1976

Esta dist. es fantastica, no hace falta ser un genio, la instalacion es divertida y la guia es facil de seguir, hay que dar un premio a los creadores de esta dist. has sabido tocar en la esencia de linux. Estoy muy contento.  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## ElOrens

Si eres un poco masoquín, como yo, la  puedes instalar con un modem, pero no es tan sencillo.

Si es así, mira en este foro que indican como hacerlo (básicamente hace falta otra distribución andando y si vas a usar XFS, para no complicarte te recomiendo Mandrake 8.1).

Una vez en marcha da gusto ver como se van satisfaciendo las dependencias de paquetes con el "emerge", me acuerdo cuando compilaba a mano y era muy puñetero encontrar los errores.

Indispensable la ayuda de instalación de Gentoo que hay en www.gentoo.org

Suerte.

----------

## Kamui-Chan

Gracias a todos muchachos   :Laughing: 

----------

## zascandil

Te entiendo con la instalación del SO. Las instrucciones, están en ingles y si procedes de Mandrake o RedHat no te será nada fácil la instalación. Aun siguiendo las instrucciones del manual. Este esta mas preparado para usuarios procedentes de Debían. Los que siempre usamos las instalaciones gráficas estamos en desventaja para poder intentar cambiar de distribución.

----------

## TcB

Yo venía de una Mandrake y de una Red-Hat  :Laughing:  siguiendo las instrucciones de la web no hay perdida posible.

----------

